# Milwaukee Packout - any good?



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I’ve been treating myself to some toys as I have flooring job to do here in the UK and all my power tools are in Italy. I’ve generally been a Dewalt/Stanley/TSTAK aficionado but I snagged a deal on some Milwaukee M18 kit so I thought I’d give it a go. Some of the stuff comes in it’s own cases but others like the saw and multi tool do not. I need to store these ones and in a spouse friendly sort of way. 

I see that Milwaukee does a system called Packout and that Screwfix is doing a deal on a triple box trolley. Trouble is, even at sale prices (£270), it is at least twice as dear as the equivalent TSTAK and Toughsystem stuff. 

I also see I’d need to drop another £50 on an adaptor to mount the other Milwaukee toolboxes to the system.

I really like the heft and feel of the M18 system so far, and prefer it to my Dewalt 18v XR stuff. So no buyer’s remorse there but I have Harry Enfield’s “I saw you coming” going through my mind but, equally, it is an idiot who does not care for and protect his tools. 

So, DW hive mind, is the Milwaukee storage worth the cash? 

TIA

Peter


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Not storage related but I have a Milwaukee rotary polisher, I can't wear the bu*ger out, if the storage system is as tough I would buy it, Screwfix have some good deals on Milwaukee just now.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Have a look at sgs engineering they have absolutely everything Milwaukee. If I could afford it, that's what ide replace all my tools with.

https://www.sgs-engineering.com/brands/milwaukee/packout


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Have a look at sgs engineering they have absolutely everything Milwaukee. If I could afford it, that's what ide replace all my tools with.
> 
> https://www.sgs-engineering.com/brands/milwaukee/packout


Thanks.

And there's my issue - clicking through and trying to keep a straight face as I contemplate spending three hundred smackers on what are ultimately some (admittedly very well made) plastic boxes. But they do look sturdy enough to survive a nuclear winter…

Peter


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

An update, folks, to close the topic off.

I bought the three box package from Screwfix plus the adaptor to allow an earlier box to sit on top.

The stuff is beautifully engineered and will survive Armageddon. The only problem is that I want more…

Peter


----------

